

Show HN: Github for Recipes - dpick
http://www.forkingrecipes.com/

======
justinmcp
Hey I was thinking of doing something similar for my app [0].

Allowing users to modify recipes is an awesome direction. Everyone has their
own spin on a recipe and being able to share that back is cool. You should
also end up with useful normalisations, this is how many people it _really_
serves, for eg.

You are also using markdown.. I went with slim (<http://slim-lang.com/> \- "a
pretty xml" in this case) for the source, but ultimately I'd like to create
something markdownish but with extensions, for dinner/meal planning, unit
considerations, ingredient variations, specialised tagging, etc. Something
people can read and type without hassle, but is much easier to parse.

Cool work, there is a lot of fun things to do in this area.

[0]
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cookingpot/id586052832?ls=1&...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cookingpot/id586052832?ls=1&mt=8)

~~~
dpick
That's pretty much how I got to the idea, my friends on I often make the same
recipes and then discuss what we changed about them. This just facilitates the
conversations.

------
bennyg
This is an AWESOME idea. It needs a little design help, but this is something
I would use every week before going to the grocery store, then forking and
revising as I change recipes after making (which I do).

In fact,I could see this getting people to make more food at home instead of
eating out.

Get someone with some design chops to make a badass logo, a little bit more
beautiful site, and get a lot more friends/family users. Great idea dpick.

~~~
dpick
Thanks! I built it because I often use recipes from blogs but changes little
things, and inevitably I forget what I changed the last time.

I've been trying to convince a friend to help with the design, but he's been
pretty busy lately. So if you know anyone whose interested I'm open :).

------
ragmondo
Hey nice work!

~~~
dpick
Thanks!

